# The Pacific Northwestern railroad



## Modeltrain-newb (Jun 12, 2013)

Based loosely on southern pacific, Santa fe, and union pacific in the 1930s - 1960s I haven't made/done anything yet but I am open to suggestions please send any passenger car schemes or first/second geniration EMD and ALCO and first geniration GE unit schemes


----------



## Modeltrain-newb (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry for bad spelling I usually use google suggest to tell if Im spelling wrong


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

they have spell check here


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a simple question.....what scale (N, HO, etc.) do you have in mind?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> they have spell check here


:smilie_auslachen:

Apparently, the punctuation and capitalization helper still isn't working.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

john it tells me when i spell wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> john it tells me when i spell wrong.


I guess my point is that we aren't a grammar or spelling check forum, it's not necessary to try to correct either here.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

ok point well taken. its all about trains.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ...we aren't a grammar or spelling check forum, it's not necessary to try to correct either here.


Wait, so what _is_ Ed's job?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

wingnut163 said:


> they have spell check here


NO WAY...GET OUTTA DODGE....REALLY!!!:laugh: I never use it...my mom was an Henglish teecher!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Wait, so what _is_ Ed's job?


We have not figured that out yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wingnut163 said:


> they have spell check here





wingnut163 said:


> john it tells me when i spell wrong.


True but you have to have the right word in the first place. :smokin:
I look at a lot of your posts and see mistakes, but you see I never correct you.
Matter of fact I think the only one I correct is Southern. 
Take this post wingnut, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=218853&postcount=38

You see wounder? I guess is a word, but you did mean wonder right?

This post, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=218788&postcount=34

You said privet but you meant private right? 
Should I continue?

You need to know when spell check is saying your right but in reality you are wrong.
Sometimes the spell check gives you the wrong spelling too, spell check is not infallible.



The New Guy said:


> Wait, so what _is_ Ed's job?


I am just a "dum truwk stearer", hell, John does more correcting then me. As noted in this post. 




gunrunnerjohn said:


> We have not figured that out yet.


My job is to make sure you are doing your job. :smokin:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

big ed;
point well taken. yes i do select the wrong word as you have so nicely pointed out.

that shows you even with a high school ed. english anit my thing. for years i stopped trying to get the right witch,which is witch!! when i look at spell check i pick the one that looks right.

and any way, i was only trying to help him when i said there is spell check, not knocking him down. i am the LAST one to say "you spell it wrong" since for 72 years i have spelled phonetically. 
spell check a least gets me in the ball park, not in the box seats tho.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, I'm happy just to get into the correct town where the ballpark is located, and I depend on my GPS to get there!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

and that is not all ways right.

every time i go to the RX place i drive were no road is, at least that is what the GPS says.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> ...truwk...


That should have been twuck. Ask any two year old.


----------



## Modeltrain-newb (Jun 12, 2013)

Carl said:


> Just a simple question.....what scale (N, HO, etc.) do you have in mind?


Well MY layout is n-scale but you have my permission to use the name/paint job in any scale


----------



## Modeltrain-newb (Jun 12, 2013)

God I feel I'm in a 3rd grade class while a grammar war rages on(while in reality every single person here misspelled or had a typo in this very forum)


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

The odd spelling mistake doesn't bother me.
What drives me up the wall is the misuse of the following:
...then / than
...there / their / they are / they're
...to / too / two
and I'm almost positive that most of those come from the use of the "spell checkers" or "word suggest" thingies...
But, I could be wrong.:dunno:

Oh ya... what was the original question??hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> That should have been twuck. Ask any two year old.



Butt i don't stear a twuck i stear a truwk.
Their are a diffarense.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Modeltrain-newb said:


> God I feel I'm in a 3rd grade class while a grammar war rages on







We (I) were/am just having fun - These threads often take on a life all there they're their own. Sometimes, you just gotta roll with it.


----------

